
TheFunded reveals blacklisted VCs  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/19/thefunded-reveals-blacklisted-vcs/
======
ryanwaggoner
Ok, so this guy posts a list of VCs, some of which are very prominent and
credible, and says they may or may not have done one or more of the following
things, one of which includes "not investing enough". No proof, no evidence,
not even the criteria for inclusion in the list.

Seems like a cowardly way to try and stir up the blogosphere and get traffic
and mindshare.

~~~
fnazeeri
Which VC would you like to flame?

~~~
redhex
Those on the list can go on to start theflamed.com.

